# Are these a problem?



## Brookesy (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi all, just wondering if these slug looking things are anything to worry about. Are they killing any of my grass or are they the cause of some brown spots around the place?
Thanks in advanced for your feedback


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just seeing this @Brookesy. I don't think snails are much of an issue. I believe they prefer other things over grass. Not saying they couldn't be eating grass but if other things are available they'd go there. And welcome to TLF!


----------

